# SURREY | Holland Parkside | 42 fl | 36 fl | 19 fl | 10 fl | UC



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

There will be a total of 1,022 residential units, consisting of 818 market units (studio, one and two bedroom) and 204 rental units (one and two bedroom). 

42-storey market condominium tower (SW tower)
36-storey market condominium tower (NW tower)
19-storey rental apartment tower (SE tower)
10-storey office building (NE mid-rise – 189,444 sq ft.)
Ground floor commercial retail units at the base of the office and market rental buildings.


























































Holland Parkside in Surrey includes over 1,000 homes - urbanYVR


Holland Parkside, an ambitious future development near King George SkyTrain station, appeared before Surrey city council Monday.




www.urbanyvr.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 3607 13618 100 Avenue Surrey-20 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 2706 13615 Fraser Highway Surrey-21 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 2706 13615 Fraser Highway Surrey-24 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------

